# BELTONE Echo Box



## Johnny (Nov 30, 2010)

I picked up this Beltone amp last night and just got around to testing it. WOW! Cool box!
Searching online I came across this Teisco Echo Box. http://www.larryjohnmcnally.com/Teisco/echo_box.html

_1-6" speaker, tubes: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] rectifier
The Teisco Echo Box was made as a 'reverb signal only' amp meant to be attached by alligator clips to the speaker posts from a 'master' amp. A spring reverb gives you reverb only through the 'echo box'. It could also be used as a stand alone amp with a dry sound, i.e., no reverb coming through. Low wattage, perhaps 5-8 watts through a 6' speaker._


I am able to go directly into the amp via the instrument input and can get some nice overdrive cranking this little 6" speaker. The ON/OFF button seems to act like a boost this way (overdriving in one setting and clean on the other). Using the alligator clips provided I can attach these to a "Master" amp's speaker terminals and then plug into the Master amp input and use the ECHO Pedal footswitch to engage this effect! WOW! This reverb is SWEEET! What a cool little box; standalone low wattage amp or sweet echoey reverb!!! NICE!!!

Here are some pics:


















L to R the features are: 2 prong convenience outlet, Pilot Light, On/Off power switch toggle, Echo Pedal input, On/Off (boost?), Instrument input


----------



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

Thats really cool! It looks cool too.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

So all the wiring's good?

Sounds cool...

Now I want one.


----------



## Johnny (Nov 30, 2010)

zontar said:


> So all the wiring's good?
> 
> Sounds cool...
> 
> Now I want one.


Yes, wiring is good. I picked this up with some other "project" amps and this one was the cleanest of the bunch and was only missing the 6AR5 tube which I borrowed from another Beltone amp (also included with these project amps; not as nice condition though). I installed the 6AR5 tube and plugged directly into the amp which is a dry amp (no reverb) as stated in 1st post. Then I took the alligator clips and clipped them onto another small amp of mine and heard the ECHO...Echo...echo...which is more like a reverb box type of sound. Very surfy! I am impressed. This is a keeper!


----------

